# Salifert phosphate test spoon



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just bought a salifert phos test kit, and it didn't come with the scoop for the second powder reagent. Does anyone have one that could tell me the size, if it is printed on the spoon? I just used my scoop from my red sea tests, which is 0.15 size


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*spoon*

what area u located in ... I am sure I have a spare somewhere ..


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in the Yonge and Lawrence area.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

0.05 is the size


----------

